# infected.com doesn't seem to be working



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I recently bought a used rooted HTC Thunderbolt. I was planning on rooting a Droid Incredible if I could ever get a block of time with no interuptions. That wasn't happening and I happened upon this phone. However, since I didn't root it i don't know what I am doing...

Here is some information about my phone:

Android Version 4.0.4
HTC Sense Version 3.6
Software Number NusenseROM_ReBorN_5.2_040813
Kernel Version 3.0.16-g65bd5ca
[email protected] #1
PREEMPT
Baseband Version 2.03.00.0201r.0.02.02-1211r
PRI Version 1.41_002.1.64_002
PRL Version 00000
ERI Version 5
Build Number 7.02.605.10 CL567366releasekeys
Browser Version WebKit/534.30

For the first month or two everything worked great. Recently though, my wifi can't turn on. It just says error. In doing some research on this problem I learned that it is a known issue. Looking through this forum I see recommendations one which radios work best. Also in this post it suggests to go directly to infected.com for new releases and more up to date information. I have submitted my registration information probably three days ago and I have not received any sort of confirmation email to activate the account. Is this typical for this site?

Is there a command line command to see what radio I have installed?

Also, as I said above I don't anything about re-flashing, but, it appears that you can reflash just the radio. Id this the case?

I basically want to use my phone in wifi mode, but, there might be times a mobile service would be handy. I hear that it can be reflashed to Pageplus. I contacted someone locally and was quoted a price of $150 to flash the phone (it did include a fmonth of service). This seems like a lot for this. Is this something I can do myself?

I also noticed that everything is bogging down. I imagine it is from a lot of programs and services starting up at startup even if I only use them rarely. How do I edit which apps are started at boot?

Thanks


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

There is a newer version of the ROM you currently have installed available on infectedrom. Santod is the only remaining staff member there, so approving your account may take time. The radio version is the baseband you posted. It is possible to install only the radios. Custom Roms don't include radios, you are free to install radios through hboot so long as you have the package on the root of your SD card and renamed to PG05IMG.zip. it is possible to flash to pageplus by yourself, there are threads dedicated to that on XDA and other sites. There are numerous rooted applications you can use to control autostarts. It sounds like altering kernel/its settings would be an easier and less problematic solution though.

Flashing to alternate carrier(s):

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2039110

Radio installation:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/2604-%5BRADIO%5D-HTC-Thunderbolt-Radios-%5BPG05IMG.zip%5D-(Updated:-20-Oct-2011)

Current radios (after your infected account is approved)

http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?t=715


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

Can you elaborate a little more on what "It sounds like altering kernel/its settings would be an easier and less problematic solution though." involves and how I would go about it?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

muttleytm said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Can you elaborate a little more on what "It sounds like altering kernel/its settings would be an easier and less problematic solution though." involves and how I would go about it?


Sure. You asked about how to control app autostarts, assumedly due to your perception of lag. Instead of using an app to inhibit autostarts, which could adversely affect the overall function of the apps you modify that way, you could just adjust your kernel's max frequency to a slight overclock (i highly recommend 1.3gHz, both for battery life and stability). I don't recall the version numbers of the custom ICS kernels floating around (disconnecktie, santod, and twisted have custom ICS kernels out with multiple versions), but if you use a kernel control app from the play store and see that custom governors are among the options, it's a good chance you're using an overclockable kernel.

Use this app to view/select kernel settings:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.sineo.android.noFrillsCPU

You can also try the greenify app for reigning in apps that start automatically at boot, run stealthily, etc. Unlike freezing apps or removing their ability to start automatically, greenify doesn't adversely affect app functions, and works well..

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oasisfeng.greenify

Installing and using a lightweight third party launcher as your default instead of the sense launcher can conserve on RAM too...


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I tried re-registering using a different username and maybe a different email address. This time I got the confirmation email and can now login, but, I still can't post.

I've looked at the thread at the radio link you provided for downloading. I'm a little confused. I have downloaded three radios although I'm wondering if two of them are the same. They have the same file size, but, different MD5 values. They are:

LTE_CDMA_702.605.10710_PG05IMG.zip 62.2 MB MD5 = c47ab6f52b72407a86f6920bdb14a6fa

ICS_PG05IMG.zip 62.2 MB MD5 = 011eaf68c5ce9d71e58409d427910ab9

ICS_mecha_PG05IMG.zip 26.1 MB MD5 = e8ee0451e8f55b2be225c57c8134d75c

Which is the newest and/or most stable? I have Android 4.0.4 which is ICS so these all seem to be for it.

For now I guess I want to try another radio, but, in looking over the infectedROM forums I can't find where the files repository is for the ROMs. I see there is a download tab that doesn't have a page associated with it and in the instructions I see a couple old posts in the thread <with links to the old and new download locations. these don't work either. There is also an older post that has a link to an MD5 checker and superwipe and a note saying that a link to the repository will be posted when it is available again.

I'm not trying to be critical, it's just kind of confusing.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm confused about your difficulty in viewing infected honestly. On the radio list, there are indeed three ICS radio sets. The leaked radios are listed first, then the radios from the initial ICS OTA, and last on the list are the ICS radios from the last ICS OTA. Use either one of the official sets of ICS radios, not the leak set.

The MD5 of the most recent set is: c47ab6f52b72407a86f6920bdb14a6fa

The MD5 for the original ICS OTA radios: e8ee0451e8f55b2be225c57c8134d75c


Not sure what you mean by Rom repository either. Go to forums, HTC thunderbolt, thunderbolt development, and the Rom threads are stickied. If you're using tapatalk (unlikely since you mentioned a downloads tab), and disabled stickies in the options, that's your issue. Follow the links in the OPs of the individual Rom threads to androidfilehost, and download the Rom(s) from a server of your choice.


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks, I wasn't using Tapatalk because I only use wifi on the phone and that is what quit working. I was also hooked up to a Linux computer and reverse tether doesn't work, at least on Linux Mint. I did see that there is a post on how to do this in XDA Deveopers forumm but, I don't have the time at the moment to look into this. then switched to a Windows computer and set it for internet pass through, but, Tapatalk wasn't connecting.

By confusing I meant that I had a hard time locating (what I was calling the repository) a list of the different radio versions available to download at the android file host site. The newest post in the HTC Thunderbolt Radios Collection/##778 Radio/Modem Tweak Sticky in the Radio thread only shows one radio file named ICS_PG05IMG.zip with an MD5 of 011eaf68c5ce9d71e58409d427910ab9 if I look at a list of HTC Thunderbird developers at http://www.androidfilehost.com and choose Santod Mods and select Radios and Kernels I see 2.11.605.19_PG05IMG.zip, CS_PG05IMG.zip & ICS_mecha_PG05IMG.zip. These all have different MD5's than about, I looked around quite a bit and couldn't find the ones I found last night. Anyway, I have the latest official ISC radio from yesterday.

I'll try setting it up tomorrow.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

muttleytm said:


> Thanks, I wasn't using Tapatalk because I only use wifi on the phone and that is what quit working. I was also hooked up to a Linux computer and reverse tether doesn't work, at least on Linux Mint. I did see that there is a post on how to do this in XDA Deveopers forumm but, I don't have the time at the moment to look into this. then switched to a Windows computer and set it for internet pass through, but, Tapatalk wasn't connecting.
> 
> By confusing I meant that I had a hard time locating (what I was calling the repository) a list of the different radio versions available to download at the android file host site. The newest post in the HTC Thunderbolt Radios Collection/##778 Radio/Modem Tweak Sticky in the Radio thread only shows one radio file named ICS_PG05IMG.zip with an MD5 of 011eaf68c5ce9d71e58409d427910ab9 if I look at a list of HTC Thunderbird developers at http://www.androidfilehost.com and choose Santod Mods and select Radios and Kernels I see 2.11.605.19_PG05IMG.zip, CS_PG05IMG.zip & ICS_mecha_PG05IMG.zip. These all have different MD5's than about, I looked around quite a bit and couldn't find the ones I found last night. Anyway, I have the latest official ISC radio from yesterday.
> 
> I'll try setting it up tomorrow.


Ah, that makes sense. Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I tried to install the new radio today. I did the adb push and did the md5 checksum then did adb reboot bootloader. The new radio and something called mdm9k were detected and I was asked whether I wanted to update. I pressed the volume up for yes and watched the bootloader. First item 1 the mdm9k was updated and it displayed OK and then item 2 the radio v2 was installed and OK was displayed for it. Then I rebooted. The radio acted as before. It would attempt to turn on and eventually display error.

I checked the baseband on the phone and it was Baseband Version 2.03.00.0201r.0.02.02-1211r. That was the original baseband. I then did the reboot with bootloader and ran the update again and it appeared to update successfully, but, again the wifi didn't work and the baseband again hadn't changed???


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

muttleytm said:


> I tried to install the new radio today. I did the adb push and did the md5 checksum then did adb reboot bootloader. The new radio and something called mdm9k were detected and I was asked whether I wanted to update. I pressed the volume up for yes and watched the bootloader. First item 1 the mdm9k was updated and it displayed OK and then item 2 the radio v2 was installed and OK was displayed for it. Then I rebooted. The radio acted as before. It would attempt to turn on and eventually display error.
> 
> I checked the baseband on the phone and it was _Baseband Version 2.03.00.0201r.0.02.02-1211r. _That was the original baseband. I then did the reboot with bootloader and ran the update again and it appeared to update successfully, but, again the wifi didn't work and the baseband again hadn't changed???


If you installed the LATEST ICS radios, the reason nothing changed is because that's the set that was already installed on your bolt. The only other viable option would be to install the radios from the initial ICS OTA. Between the two sets, only one of the two radios is different. The baseband of the radio that differs in the original ICS OTA radio package ends in 1117r. If you install the original ICS radios (not the leak radios), and your WiFi still won't work, download and install the latest version of the same Rom (v6.0), so as to start from scratch (clean wipe of all partitions besides SD card) and rule out a hardware issue that is preventing a WiFi connection.


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I found where several radios are hosted at: http://www.androidfilehost.com/?a=show&w=files&flid=201.

I downloaded three of them and also LTE_CDMA_702.605.10710_PG05IMG.zip.

I tried all of them. I noticed that the 1117r was in the baseband, but, in the middle. I wound up with three radios that would install, two of them had the same basebands and one of them caused the phone to crash.

File Name: LTE_CDMA_702.605.10710_PG05IMG.zip
MD5: c47ab6f52b72407a86f6920bdb14a6fa
Baseband: 2.03.00.0201r.0.02.02.1211r

File Name:ICS_PG05IMG.zip
MD5:011eaf68c5ce9d71e58409d427910ab9
Baseband: 2.02.00.1117r.0.02.02.1211r

File Name: ICS_mecha_PG05IMG/ICS_mecha_PG05IMG.zip
MD5: e8ee0451e8f55b2be225c57c8134d75c
Baseband: 2.02.00.1117r.0.02.1211r

File Name: 2.11.605.19_PG05IMG
MD5: 1964f4062039e27f29a49af63004217f
Baseband: 1.49??? Crashes phone

When I installed ICS_mecha_PG05IMG/ICS_mecha_PG05IMG.zip a second time I noticed that the radio turned on. It stayed on long enough for some software updates. I thought the problem was solved and went about my day. Where I returned home I noticed the wifi had quit working. I then set about to try all of the radios.

This time the wifi never came on with any of them so I guess I'll try to install the new v6 ROM. You said I should do a clean wipe of all partitions besides SD card. Just to be sure I am taking this to mean I should not only wipe the SD card, but, also the phones file system. Is this what you mean? Should I just use filezilla and reformat them? If so, what file system?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

muttleytm said:


> I found where several radios are hosted at: http://www.androidfilehost.com/?a=show&w=files&flid=201.
> 
> I downloaded three of them and also LTE_CDMA_702.605.10710_PG05IMG.zip.
> 
> ...


Don't wipe the SD card. Wipe /system, /data, cache, and dalvik cache. The easiest way to do that is to use 4ext recovery, choose the wipe menu, and navigate to the second to last option, "format all partitions besides fat32 (SD card)". You may actually have 4ext recovery installed. To check, power off the phone, then hold volume down and power to reboot to the bootloader and then into recovery. I also recommend placing your radio .zip of choice on the root of your SD card prior to doing this, so that you can just install radios through bootloader. I wouldn't get too hung up on radios, after all, WiFi is also dependent on a module of the kernel. That's why I recommended updating to the newest version of the rom, as it comes with a kernel on which I know that WiFi is working perfectly.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Also, if you visit the bootloader, and find that you're not s-off, you can't install alternate radios at all until you obtain s-off.


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll try to do this later tonight or tomorrow morning. I read through the sticky in the noobs guide and it suggests using ClockworkMod Recovery. Is 4ext recovery analogous with an option to pick the ROM zip file from a list on the SD card?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

muttleytm said:


> I'll try to do this later tonight or tomorrow morning. I read through the sticky in the noobs guide and it suggests using ClockworkMod Recovery. Is 4ext recovery analogous with an option to pick the ROM zip file from a list on the SD card?


Yes. Clockwork is long outdated for this device, 4ext is the tool you need. I'm pretty sure I've seen you over at infected with a similar thread, so, just follow the instructions for installing one of santod's Roms from one of his rom thread OPs.


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought I had replied to the latest point, but, I must have forgotten to post it.

I installed 4ext and got the latest ROM (v6) installed as well as the latest radio. It is as it was before. Mainly the wifi fails to turn on. Once when I was in a non-wifi spot I happened to look and saw that wifi was on, but, when I got back home it was no longer working.

I installed severa system diagnostic apps. All they said was what I already new, that the wifi wouldn't turn on.

I guess it's time to look for a new (used) phone.

BTW - The phone became real responsive again after the update. This opened and closed quickly


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

muttleytm said:


> I thought I had replied to the latest point, but, I must have forgotten to post it.
> 
> I installed 4ext and got the latest ROM (v6) installed as well as the latest radio. It is as it was before. Mainly the wifi fails to turn on. Once when I was in a non-wifi spot I happened to look and saw that wifi was on, but, when I got back home it was no longer working.
> 
> ...


Hmm... If you've tried different radios, kernels, and roms, and used 4ext to install (rom/kernel) your options have narrowed to reverting to stock to test WiFi on stock, or getting a different device, as it sounds like your WiFi card may be on its way out.


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess I might as well revert to stock just to know.

You used the term "wifi card". Is this really some type of removable card or just a descriptive term? I know some laptops have mini-PCA cards for wifi.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

muttleytm said:


> I guess I might as well revert to stock just to know.
> 
> You used the term "wifi card". Is this really some type of removable card or just a descriptive term? I know some laptops have mini-PCA cards for wifi.


Descriptive term. The actual WiFi card is inside the chassis of the phone, and isn't meant to be removed, accessed, or altered.


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I found this link dealing with ICS and wifi issues: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1403801. I'm going to give it a try. I also was reading about if the antenna terminals on the back cover don't make good contact that there can be connectivity issues. I can see that it would, I don't know if it would cause the radio to not turn on. I have been using an oversize battery and battery back cover. I also have a stock size battery and cover. Assuming I can get the battery to charge, I'll try that as well.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

muttleytm said:


> I found this link dealing with ICS and wifi issues: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1403801. I'm going to give it a try. I also was reading about if the antenna terminals on the back cover don't make good contact that there can be connectivity issues. I can see that it would, I don't know if it would cause the radio to not turn on. I have been using an oversize battery and battery back cover. I also have a stock size battery and cover. Assuming I can get the battery to charge, I'll try that as well.


It seems the WiFi fix thread that you posted is intended for rooted 4.0.1 and 4.0.3 devices, and international (GSM) devices. Worth a try though. The metal contacts on the inside of your battery cover are a possible problem. Try cleaning them and straightening them if they've gone crooked.


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I read through the thread and saw that it wasn't quite what I was after.

I did put my standard battery and cover on. At first I thought the battery wouldn't take a charge when I put it on a standalone charger. Later I thought I'd see if the phone would operate with the battery in and the charge cable hooked up. I got as far as attaching the cable then something came up and I didn't get back to it for several hours. At that time I saw that the charge indicator had changed from orange to green. I also saw that the wifi was on. I entered my key and it was working again. I re-installed a bunch of apps before going to sleep.

The next day I saw that the wifi was again not working. I then tried taking the cover off and putting it back on and spraying some contact cleaner on the contacts. So far this hasn't helped, but, before I go back to a stock ROM I think I'll try picking up a new OEM battery and battery cover. I'm thinking that sometimes when the wifi was on it would give me a message saying my home notworks signal was too weak. I was close to the router and it always used to work at the spot I was at. I'm thinking that maybe if the contacts aren't making good contact it would appear to be a weak signal.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Worth a try. The best course of action is to exhaust every avenue of troubleshooting available to you prior to getting a refurb. Or new device over it, or even returning to stock. It is very possible the issue is on the router side as well. If you have other devices you connect to WiFi with from the same router, see if you have a similar experience using those. If that's not possible, try using a friend's WiFi to check your device that way.


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I got a new battery door and a new battery. Wifi still wouldn't start.

I then reflashed to a rooted stock ROM (Android 2.34, Sense 2.1, software # GBR V3,3b 2.11.605.19 710RD, kernel 2.6.35/10-g8b7aeb7aeb7). The wifi still would not turn on. It would cycle on to off. If I tried to scan for available networks while it was on I got a message stating "unable to scan for networks"

I installed WifiFixer. This didn't help, but, I turned logging on. The log had:

wifi_state_enabling

wifi_state_enabled

wifi_state_disabling

wifi_state_disabled

wifi_state_enabling

wifi_state_enabled

wifi_state_disabling

wifi_state_disabled

wifi_state_enabling

wifi_state_enabled

wifi_state_disabling

wifi_state_disabled...

I see that this has been an issue all along and haven't found any solutions.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I may have asked before, but do you utilize any power manager or task killer apps? That's the only other thing I can think of that might cause that on the software side.


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I did have some task manager and task killer apps when I original posted. I don't have any installed now.

I have noticed that in addition to the wifi cycling on and off that "Mobile Network" and "Mobile Networks" in /settings/Wireless and Networks are greyed out.


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

I was trying different things and got the wifi working. I changed some setting, unfortunately, I don't remember what setting I changed,

I know that somtimes mobile hotspot would be on when I boot up because I would sometimes get a message saying the Moble Hotspot and wifi can't both run at the same time and that wifi will be closed. Somtimes I could go to /settings/Applictions/Manage Applications/All and then select Mobile Hotspot.and see if it was running. If it was running I'd force it to stop and then wifi would work. I think I was lookning for somthing along these lines.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmm... Well, at least you got it working.


----------



## muttleytm (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I got it working for awhile anyway. I found the setting I forgot where it was - it was the quick settings tab of the pull down notifcation bar.

It quit working again. I did find a post where someone else who had this issue mentioned the had dropped the phone. I have dropped it a few times, but, it was always working when I picked it up. I've dropped things with screens and had the screens break. I always figured since everything is solid state there wasn't really anything to break. I suppose maybe a circuit board cracked or something?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

muttleytm said:


> Well I got it working for awhile anyway. I found the setting I forgot where it was - it was the quick settings tab of the pull down notifcation bar.
> 
> It quit working again. I did find a post where someone else who had this issue mentioned the had dropped the phone. I have dropped it a few times, but, it was always working when I picked it up. I've dropped things with screens and had the screens break. I always figured since everything is solid state there wasn't really anything to break. I suppose maybe a circuit board cracked or something?


There's small circuits, chips, and boards inside the chassis of this phone, many small components. At this point, if you've tried to establish and maintain a WiFi connection with other devices, and had success, and also ruled out intermittent signal strength issues with the WiFi signal itself, and checked your router settings and the router itself, that your phone has hardware issues, as we've discussed previously. If that's the case, try for a refurb. Unit if you can, grab a new used device, or a new device entirely.


----------

